# YouTube: Rambo 3 Stickfighting remix



## Guro Harold (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Found this oldie but goodie remixed.

Enjoy!!!

-Palusut 

[yt]k7zLIGfHQnY[/yt]


----------



## Carol (Mar 2, 2007)

That was a lot of fun to watch!  

Good find!


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 2, 2007)

Cool find.  Funny, looking back at that movie the mujahadeen were our friends.  What a difference a few years can make.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 2, 2007)

cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------

